# Choosing a Honda.



## fruch (Nov 28, 2012)

I need some advice on picking out a Honda Generator. I got through the last storm with a Makita 5501R, it did OK, but it is probably time for an upgrade. I am trying to choose between the EU6500is and the EM6500s.
I am sure both machines are of equal quality, but I am trying to decide if I need the extra features on the EU are worth the extra $1500. I am not really too concerned about the noise / quiet factor. Does anyone have any advice or opinions on what generator to choose?


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

fruch said:


> I need some advice on picking out a Honda Generator. I got through the last storm with a Makita 5501R, it did OK, but it is probably time for an upgrade. I am trying to choose between the EU6500is and the EM6500s.
> I am sure both machines are of equal quality, but I am trying to decide if I need the extra features on the EU are worth the extra $1500. I am not really too concerned about the noise / quiet factor. Does anyone have any advice or opinions on what generator to choose?


I own a EU6500is. Its the best portable generator I've ever owned. The inverter power is so clean I can tell the difference with my florescent lighting and microwave. My GE refrigerator also has a computer board that doesn't like my other generator. With my older non inverter generator I always seem to burn out some of my screw in florescent lights. The inverter is great with computers too. Another great perk of the EU6500is is the sound. When its running on ECO mode it sounds like a fan running. Its very quiet, and a very fuel efficient home backup generator. 

I have a Interlock kit on my main electrical box, with an outside inlet box. I run my whole house on the 240 volt line from the EU6500. On ECO I can run 12 to 13 hours on 4 and 1/2 gallons of fuel. My house has gas heat, gas hot water and a gas stove. My EU6500 does the rest.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a firm believer that in the long run, you never regret buying the best you can possibly afford. Six months down the road you don't miss the money - but being P.O'd at a second rate gen set lasts a long time.

I bit the bullet and bought a Honda (EU6500is). I've used it way more than I thought I would, partly because it works so well and runs so quietly. My old one sounded like the hammers of ****, was poorly regulated, and I'd do anything I could to avoid using it.

I'm pleased every time I use this one - and I don't even work for Honda!


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

Well this is not a repeatedly purchase. You should buy best quality generator, no matter how much you pay extra. It will save your long run cost.


----------

